# IP Accounting



## Opensky (22. März 2002)

Hallo,

hat vielleicht jemand hier Erfahrungen mit IP Accounting und IPAC. Es geht darum, daß ich auf meinen Server den IP Traffic messen möchte, und diese Werte regelmäßig in eine MySQL Datenbank übergebe. 

Für Hilfe oder Infos wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (23. März 2002)

hi,
vermute mal das du hier infos und nen dl findest:

http://www.daneben.de/ipac.html

http://online.securityfocus.com/tools/1512


----------

